
Anime.Js 3.0.0 is out now - adrianvoica
https://animejs.com/
======
bobm_kite9
How does this compare to

[https://wilderness.now.sh](https://wilderness.now.sh)

... I am about to pick an SVG animation tool and I'm not sure which way to
go...

